# معلومات مهمة جداً !!!!!!!



## النور الجديد (18 يوليو 2010)

*التين أفضل منشط للذاكرة *​ 





​ 
توصلت دراسة مصرية حديثة إلى أن ثمار التين الطازجة أو المجففة تعتبر أفضل مادة منشّطة للرياضيين، وذلك لإحتوائها على أكثر المصادر الغنية بالطاقة الضرورية لجسم الإنسان التي تساعده على ممارسة نشاطاته المختلفة. ​ 
وأوضحت الدراسة أن تناول التين في أوقات المذاكرة ينشط ذاكرة الطلاب، لإحتوائها على السكريات التي تصل لنسبة 60% والتي تساعد الجسم على امتصاصها بسهولة بعد نحو نصف ساعة من تناولها، طبقاً لما ورد بجريدة "الراية القطرية".​

وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن التين المجفف غني بعنصر الكالسيوم الضروري لبناء العظام والأسنان، وأن ثمار التين من الفواكه الغنية بالألياف الطبيعية ذات الفوائد الصحية العديدة:-​ 
- مثل الوقاية من سرطان القولون والتقليل من نسبة الكوليسترول في الدم.​ 
- كما يعتبر مليناً جيداً للأمعاء، لذا يُنصح المرضى المصابون بتناوله على الريق لعدة أيام​ 
- هذا بالإضافة إلى أن التين يساعد في التخلص من السعال ومفيد لمرضى الربو الشعبي والتهابات الشعب الهوائية.​ 


*تناول الخوخ و الدراق يحمي العظام *​ 




​ 
كشفت دراسة أمريكية حديثة أن تناول 10 إلى 12 حبة من الخوخ كل يوم قد يمنع عملية ترقق العظم المسبب من الانخفاض في كمية الاستروجين. ​ 

وقد أثبتت التجارب المختلفة فعالية الخوخ فى علاج السعال الديكي والربو وأزمات الكلى والحصوة والتهابات المثانة وإزالة حصى المثانة والبول الدموي، وذلك لأن الخوخ يحتوي على مادة "البورون" التي تساعد الجسم على إمتصاص الكالسيوم للمحافظة على عظام قوية.​

يذكر أن عصير الخوخ يلين المعدة ويطهر الجهاز الهضمي, ويعالج مشاكل فقر الدم والتوتر المستمر.​ 


*الريحان مهدئ طبيعي يخفف آلام الطمث *​ 
​



​ 
أكد الأطباء أن الريحان مهدئ طبيعي كما يساعد على مقاومة الكآبة التي يعاني منها بعض الأشخاص العصبيين.​ 
- كما أنه مضاد للتشنج ونافع للزكام ويستعمل في الطب الحديث شراباً مقوياً ومطهراً للأطفال ومسكناً للمغص المعدي​ 
- ويفيد في حالات الصداع والدوخة وآلام الطمث. ​ 

- ويحتوي الريحان على زيت طيار وأهم مواده "اللينالول" و"الأستراجول" وهما مادتان لهما تأثير​

- لهما تأثير مهدئ للأعصاب، طبقاً لما ورد بجريدة" الرياض السعودية".​ 
ويستعمل الريحان دواءً في بعض مناطق أوروبا، وفي الحلوى يستخدم الريحان في تعطيرها، كما أنه يضاف إلى معاجين الأسنان والصابون وفي تحضير العطور.​


*التوت البري" يحمي من سرطان المريء *​ 




​ 
أعلن باحثون أمريكيون أن أنواع من "التوت البري" الأسود والأحمر والأزرق بالإضافة إلى "الفراولة" أو الفراولة تحمي من الإصابة بسرطان المريء. ​ 
ووجد الباحثون المختصون في الأورام والأمراض السرطانية من مركز في "أوهايو" ومستشفى "جايمس للسرطان" ومعهد "سولوفي" الأمريكي للأبحاث الطبية، أن مستخلصات ثمار برية أخرى من التوت والفراولة تمنع أيضاً نمو السرطان، طبقاً لما ورد بـ"وكالة الأنباء القطرية".​

وأشار جاري ستونر من مركز الأبحاث الشامل للأمراض السرطانية في ولاية "أوهايو"، إلى أنه أجرى دراسة على مستخلصات التوت الأسود لمعرفة تأثيره في الوقاية من مرض سرطان المريء وربما سرطان الفم والقولون والمستقيم.​ 
وقام الباحثون بطحن جميع أنواع التوت ثم جففوها وجمدوها فحصلوا على مسحوق قاموا بخلطه بأطعمة قدمت إلى "قوارض" في المختبر.​ 
- وأكد ستونر في الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية الأبحاث الصيدلانية "بدا أن جميع هذه القوارض كان لديها نوع محتمل للوقاية من السرطان وقد لا يكون هناك شيء "سحري" في التوت الأسود، ولكن جميع أنواع التوت الأخرى كانت فعالة أيضاً".​


التين


----------



## الروح النارى (18 يوليو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *التين أفضل منشط للذاكرة *​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 


*شــــــــــكرااا ً*

*النور الجديد*

*معلومات قيمه*
*رااائع جدااا*

*



*
​


----------



## النور الجديد (18 يوليو 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــــكرااا ً*​
> 
> *النور الجديد*​
> *معلومات قيمه*
> ...


 
أخي الروح الناري مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي
لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## sparrow (18 يوليو 2010)

معلومات مفيدة 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يوليو 2010)

نشكر الرب على نعمه


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

جميل جداااا يا النور

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (18 يوليو 2010)

*مررررررررررررررررررسي يا قمر على الموضوع القيم 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (19 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> معلومات مفيدة
> شكرا لتعبك


 

أختي sparrow مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
لك مني كل الحب​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 يوليو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نشكر الرب على نعمه


 
أخي saed_sad25 مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي
لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا النور
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
أخي كليمو مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي
لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 يوليو 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *مررررررررررررررررررسي يا قمر على الموضوع القيم ​*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح *​


 
أختي الغالية Red Rose88 مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
لك مني كل الحب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*معلومات مفيده وجميله

شكرا ليكي اكليل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومات مفيده وجميله​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي اكليل*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
اخي mikel coco مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي 
لك من كل الاحترام

النور الجديد​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا

 معلومات روووعه جدا

الرب معاكم
​*


----------



## النور الجديد (22 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا​*
> 
> *معلومات روووعه جدا*​
> *الرب معاكم*​


 
اخي النهيسي مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي 
لك من كل الاحترام
​


----------



## dodo jojo (30 أغسطس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> *التين أفضل منشط للذاكرة *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## النور الجديد (30 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> النور الجديد قال:
> 
> 
> > *التين أفضل منشط للذاكرة *​
> ...


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 أغسطس 2010)

مرسي للمعلومات المفيدة
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## النور الجديد (31 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مرسي للمعلومات المفيدة
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


 
أختي الغالية الملكة العراقية مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
لك مني كل الحب​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكرك تاسونى للمعلومات الحلوةدى
الرب يباركم
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

النور بجد معلومات جميله جدا جدا
تسلم ايدك ياقمر​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (31 أغسطس 2010)

رووووووعة ميرسى اوى 

على المعلومه القيمه ومفيدة جدا 

مشكورررررررة النور على الموضوع الرائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة

بس مبحبش ولا فاكهة من دول

اعمل ايه ؟؟ هههههههه

شكرا يا قمر للمعلومات الحلوة​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أشكرك تاسونى للمعلومات الحلوةدى*
> 
> *الرب يباركم*​


 
أخي abotarbo مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي
لك مني كل الاحترام​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> النور بجد معلومات جميله جدا جدا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر​


 
أختي الغالية tota bent elmaseh مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
لك مني كل الحب​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> رووووووعة ميرسى اوى
> 
> على المعلومه القيمه ومفيدة جدا
> 
> ...


 
أختي الغالية نور وسط الظلام مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
لك مني كل الحب​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلومات قيمة ومفيدة​
> 
> بس مبحبش ولا فاكهة من دول​
> اعمل ايه ؟؟ هههههههه​
> ...


 
أختي الغالية tasoni queena مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي
ليه يا قمر كيده الفواكة مفيد للجسم والوجه ولكل حاجه في الجسم طيب انتي اطلبي ايه الفواكه الي تحبيها وانا اجيبها الك وازنلك عنها المعلومات المهمه والمفيده
ماشي ياقمر انا تحت امرك

لك مني كل الحب​


----------

